# what do you think of this housebreaking scheme?



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

We are preparing a corner of yard as a designated potty area for the puppy we are bringing home this summer. My plan is to crate train, bring it regularly to the potty area, give the potty command, reward with a treat when it goes -- the usual stuff.

Fortunately, I work from home 3 days a week, but I do need to go the office twice a week, and that's the stumbling block. We will have a dog walker come midday those days, but I don't want the puppy to be stuck in a crate for hours on either side of that visit -- and it might not be able to hold it for that long at first. 

My thought is to set up an ex pen in the basement, with a potty area, for the days I am gone. (The puppy would still get a dog-walker visit midday.) My husband is horrified by this idea. His fear is that once the dog goes in the house, we'll never break it of the habit. (We are both still a bit scarred by handling an elderly, incontinent cat for several years.) He would rather have the dog walker come two or three times a day, but that would be quite pricey.

My thought is to use K9Grass for the potty area of our yard, and put a small piece of it in a litter box for indoor use. Then, once the dog is completely housebroken, we can take out the litter box-- and if need be, keep the dog out of the basement for a while. My husband is still leery. 

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I don't know, we are getting better but have accidents. Usually because we did not see the sign-the stare. we don't not use puppy pads anymore

I think it depends on the age of the dog. At 3-4 months, they could go half a day. 
We used chux pads then we needed them less and less because I started writing the times down. Once we got her usual times, it became easier.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I have taught all my puppies to go in a designated area when I was working, and outside when I was home, and I have never had any problems with it. We're talking at least 10-12 puppies here, probably more. Some breeds are harder to housebreak, like yorkies and chihuahuas, but I always succeeded.

Most people work and this technique is very widely used.

Your plan sounds good to me !


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Thank you -- that's a relief!




Dechi said:


> I have taught all my puppies to go in a designated area when I was working, and outside when I was home, and I have never had any problems with it. We're talking at least 10-12 puppies here, probably more. Some breeds are harder to housebreak, like yorkies and chihuahuas, but I always succeeded.
> 
> Most people work and this technique is very widely used.
> 
> Your plan sounds good to me !


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Good to know; I'll try keeping a record. Thank you!



seminolewind said:


> I don't know, we are getting better but have accidents. Usually because we did not see the sign-the stare. we don't not use puppy pads anymore
> 
> I think it depends on the age of the dog. At 3-4 months, they could go half a day.
> We used chux pads then we needed them less and less because I started writing the times down. Once we got her usual times, it became easier.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Cayenne who is 2.5 uses the potty patch and also goes outside, it is great as I was concerned she may not go unless on her potty patch, now she goes anytime maybe 5 times a day. Bella who is 11 (and has done this for years) goes 7am and 6 or 7 PM and if you try to put her out and it is not those hours she just sits down and looks at you with a "Not going do not have to". Now they were both 15 months when I got them and not house broken, but with in 30 days they were due to being older dogs


----------

